# [SOLVED] kdenlive i języki

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam pewien problem. Otoż w ustawieniach globalnych w /etc/make.conf mam LINGUAS="pl en en_GB". Jako że używam KDE, w System Settings mogę sobie wybrać, jakiego języka aktualnie używam - więc jeżeli przełącze na polski, menu programów (np. kmplayer) mam po polsku, jeżeli przełącze na angielski - mam po angielsku. Problem występuje natomiast z kdenlive, jako że mam go tylko po polsku (pomimo że w system settings mam ustawiony język angielski). Mam kilka tutoriali pod angielską wersję, więc wygodnie byłoby mi takiej uzywać. Co zrobić?

Wiem że jest radyklane rozwiązanie skompilowania tego jednego pakietu bez linguas_pl, ale co wtedy gdybym chciał znowu używać polskiej wersji - ponowna kompilacja? Przykładowo w kmplayer mam 2 opcje: linguas_pl  i linguas_en_GB i zmiana języków działa poprzez globalne ustawienia System Settings. Poniżej listingi emerge -iinfo oraz equery u kdenlive oraz equery u kmplaer.

```
# equery u kdenlive

[ Searching for packages matching kdenlive... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/kdenlive-0.8 ]

 U I

 - - aqua             : Include support for the Mac OS X Aqua (Carbon/Cocoa) GUI

 - - debug            : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml                                                                                                                                  

 - - kdeenablefinal   : EXPERIMENTAL: KDE ebuilds will use the enable-final flag, yielding compilation speedups at the cost of heavy mem usage and pot       entially causing problems. We strongly discourage setting this                                                                                               

 - - linguas_ca       : Catalan locale                                                                                                                       

 - - linguas_cs       : Czech locale                                                                                                                         

 - - linguas_da       : Danish locale

 - - linguas_de       : German locale

 - - linguas_el       : Greek locale

 - - linguas_es       : Spanish locale

 - - linguas_et       : Estonian locale

 - - linguas_fi       : Finnish locale

 - - linguas_fr       : French locale

 - - linguas_gl       : Galician locale

 - - linguas_he       : Hebrew locale

 - - linguas_hr       : Croatian locale

 - - linguas_hu       : Hungarian locale

 - - linguas_it       : Italian locale

 - - linguas_nl       : Dutch locale

 + + linguas_pl       : Polish locale

 - - linguas_pt       : Portuguese locale

 - - linguas_pt_BR    : Portuguese locale for Brasil

 - - linguas_ru       : Russian locale

 - - linguas_sl       : Slovenian locale

 - - linguas_tr       : Turkish locale

 - - linguas_uk       : Ukrainian locale

 - - linguas_zh       : Chinese locale

 - - linguas_zh_CN    : Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

 - - linguas_zh_TW    : Chinese locale for Taiwan

 + + semantic-desktop : Cross-KDE support for semantic search and information retrieval

```

```

# equery u kmplayer

[ Searching for packages matching kmplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/kmplayer-0.11.2c ]

 U I

 - - aqua           : Include support for the Mac OS X Aqua (Carbon/Cocoa) GUI

 + + cairo          : Enable support for the cairo graphics library

 - - debug          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - expat          : Enable the use of dev-libs/expat for XML parsing

 - - handbook       : Enable handbooks generation for KDE4.

 - - kdeenablefinal : EXPERIMENTAL: KDE ebuilds will use the enable-final flag, yielding compilation speedups at the cost of heavy mem usage and potentially causing problems. We strongly discourage setting this

 - - linguas_cs     : Czech locale

 - - linguas_da     : Danish locale

 - - linguas_de     : German locale

 - - linguas_el     : Greek locale

 + + linguas_en_GB  : English locale for Britain

 - - linguas_es     : Spanish locale

 - - linguas_et     : Estonian locale

 - - linguas_fr     : French locale

 - - linguas_ga     : Irish locale

 - - linguas_gl     : Galician locale

 - - linguas_it     : Italian locale

 - - linguas_ja     : Japanese locale

 - - linguas_km     : Khmer locale

 - - linguas_ku     : Kurdish (latin) locale

 - - linguas_lt     : Lithuanian locale

 - - linguas_lv     : Latvian locale

 - - linguas_mai    : Maithili locale

 - - linguas_nb     : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale

 - - linguas_nds    : Low Saxon locale

 - - linguas_nl     : Dutch locale

 - - linguas_nn     : Nynorsk locale

 + + linguas_pl     : Polish locale

 - - linguas_pt     : Portuguese locale

 - - linguas_pt_BR  : Portuguese locale for Brasil

 - - linguas_ro     : Romanian locale

 - - linguas_ru     : Russian locale

 - - linguas_sk     : Slovak locale

 - - linguas_sv     : Swedish locale

 - - linguas_tr     : Turkish locale

 - - linguas_uk     : Ukrainian locale

 - - linguas_zh_CN  : Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

 - - linguas_zh_TW  : Chinese locale for Taiwan

 - - npp            : Compile the npp backend that plays xembed style browser plugins.

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Jun 2011 03:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ rsync://212.219.56.135/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif glib gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ios ipod ipv6 jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate mad melt mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reports sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xime xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by Xywa on Fri Jun 10, 2011 4:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

OK - sorry za zamieszanie.

Okazało się że w System Settings -> locale -> languages nie dodałem "American English" do języków preferowanych - więc kdenlive z Polskiego i Britsh English mógł wybrać tylko Polski jako że Br.E nie był dostępny w tej paczce. Teraz już mam ustawione, że jak nie ma Br.E to system używa Am.E a dopiero potem polski.

[SOLVED]

----------

